# This Weekend - Best Bang For Your Time



## SnowRock (Nov 19, 2014)

Wife is headed out of town this weekend and I was looking to get out for my first day(s). Burning a vacation day Friday so the question is where do I go?

Not super concerned about best on mountain deal but looking to maximize drive time and terrain options. Packing the car tonight so can leave straight from manhattan once I wrap a meeting at 4. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 19, 2014)

"[h=2]Best Bang For Your Time" *M*[/h]My ex-GF :wink:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Snow Ridge


----------



## ss20 (Nov 19, 2014)

From Okemo's snow report:



> Last night was an awesome snowmaking night; we made snow on 9 trails: Village Run, Heaven’s Gate, Screamin’ Demon, Lower Arrow, Lower Mountain Road, Defiance, Sapphire, Fairway and Jolly Green Giant.  We currently have a total of 14 runs open and 4 lifts spinning! By this weekend we anticipate having 20 trails open and 6 lifts running.



That's where'd I go.  They do an awesome early season product.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Stowe.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 20, 2014)

Stowe or okemo- I would say okemo hands down if the quad soon to be six pack was ready....if cruising is your thing


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 20, 2014)

Madroch said:


> Stowe or okemo- I would say okemo hands down if the quad soon to be six pack was ready....if cruising is your thing



Mid season not sure Okemo is my thing but now maybe it's the play. I love stowe and have done the drive to south Burlington after working a full day before, but they don't open till Saturday and I need to get the better half at the airport Sunday at 2. Makes that a long drive for the time on snow.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 20, 2014)

So you plan on leaving today at 4 in the afternoon and driving home on Sunday morning?


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 20, 2014)

I understand this may be a bit too far, but:   Get to the Loaf !!

They are killing it this year with some of the most open early season terrain in recent memory....They should have Gondi line open along with Kings, Hayburner, & Tote and snowmaking underway on some of the beginner terrain (Landing, Boardwalk, & LWinters Way).   They will be turning Skyline, Superquad, and possibly Double Runner (if they can get the beginner area open).   The amount of open terrain & vertical they'll have open has to be one of the better values for this time of the year.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 20, 2014)

Stowe got hit with 10 inches last night... Saturday and Sunday look good (too bad I can't be on the snow!!) but monday looks like &^!$ for most major areas...


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Okemo or K-ton maybe?


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 20, 2014)

skiMEbike said:


> I understand this may be a bit too far, but: Get to the Loaf !!
> 
> They are killing it this year with some of the most open early season terrain in recent memory....They should have Gondi line open along with Kings, Hayburner, & Tote and snowmaking underway on some of the beginner terrain (Landing, Boardwalk, & LWinters Way). They will be turning Skyline, Superquad, and possibly Double Runner (if they can get the beginner area open). The amount of open terrain & vertical they'll have open has to be one of the better values for this time of the year.



You can't be serious...the OP is in NJ.  There is no way Sugarloaf is worth a 7-8 hour drive at this point of the season.


----------



## skifree (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Tin (Nov 20, 2014)

No "your mom" jokes yet. I'm disappointed.


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 20, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> You can't be serious...the OP is in NJ.  There is no way Sugarloaf is worth a 7-8 hour drive at this point of the season.



I wouldn't joke about this...Skiing is serious stuff.   If consideration is being given to Stowe, then the Loaf could be another option...what's another 1 hour 20 minutes of driving (according to google maps).


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, the OP needs to be back in NJ by 2 on sunday....that makes it tough I would think....

Maybe drive to Stowe Friday night, ski, back in car, drive down to.....Bellaerye...ski there Sunday AM, drive to airport?


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone know the real skinny on Stowe re: what will be open saturday?


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 20, 2014)

My bias would say Okemo, but I have never been to Killington early season. Both should have a lot more open on Saturday than today. Not sure if either would open more tomorrow than they have now. Okemo will probably cost less, but the absence of the main lift is annoying.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 20, 2014)

From what I can tell, just the mansfield quad will run with mostly intermediate terrain open. Nothing on spruce or the gondola. They apparently are blowing on lifeline, so a slight possibility that may be open. On another note, did anybody see the video of the microburst damage at Stowe. Be interested if they clean it up or just let all the trees rot on the hill.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, right, the OP has tomorrow too....

Stowe not open till Saturday....is the loaf open tomorrow?

Jay opens Sat. I think...

Okemo looks like more open....


----------



## Madroch (Nov 20, 2014)

SnowRock said:


> Mid season not sure Okemo is my thing but now maybe it's the play. I love stowe and have done the drive to south Burlington after working a full day before, but they don't open till Saturday and I need to get the better half at the airport Sunday at 2. Makes that a long drive for the time on snow.




Same here- I'm not an okemo fan mid or late season- but they have been real aggressive early- last year I logged almost 40k feet on 11/17 lapping the old quad on multiple top to bottom cruisers.

That being said - if i ski this weekend May go all the way up (for me) to Stowe- due to the quad/six not running at okemo.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 20, 2014)

Mount Snow just posted this:
_We expect to have a dozen trails open for you on Friday so wake up those legs because winter is here!! Some trails you can expect to see open include Canyon, Cascade, Long John, Ridge, Snowdance, Launch Pad and Beaver Hill; just to name a few. The Gulch will also be open over at Carinthia loaded with features to jib and get creative on._

_Lift ticket rates for Nov. 21 - 23 will be $65 for adults, $55 for youth and seniors (age 6-18, 65+) and kids 5 and under are $5. Lower mountain lift tickets will be $35 and there's no half-day ticket rate.

We plan to have three lifts running to get you up and out there. You can expect to ride the Bluebird Express and Discovery Shuttle on the Main Face, and Heavy Metal servicing Carinthia. Lifts will run from 9 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. Friday the 21st though Sunday the 23rd._

The lift tickets are no bargain, but you would likely make up for it in gasoline savings.


----------



## slatham (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, Stowe is killing it. Amazing they got that much snow. If I could I would.....

In the last 24 hours snow has been made on the following trails: Standard, Fifth Avenue, Lower North Slope, Crossover, T-Line, Lullabye Lane, Inspiration, Upper Meadows, Meadows, Competition Hill, and Slalom Hill. The big news though is that our snowmakers plan to fire up the snow guns on Liftline this afternoon from top-to-bottom. We plan to blast away on Liftline over the next couple of days in hopes of having that open this weekend.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 20, 2014)

Snow is a maybe- which line will be longer say bluebird or forerunner?  Guesses?


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 20, 2014)

slatham said:


> Wow, Stowe is killing it. Amazing they got that much snow. If I could I would.....
> 
> In the last 24 hours snow has been made on the following trails: Standard, Fifth Avenue, Lower North Slope, Crossover, T-Line, Lullabye Lane, Inspiration, Upper Meadows, Meadows, Competition Hill, and Slalom Hill. The big news though is that our snowmakers plan to fire up the snow guns on Liftline this afternoon from top-to-bottom. We plan to blast away on Liftline over the next couple of days in hopes of having that open this weekend.


That's just a list of trails they've blown snow on this week. There are other trails that were open last weekend not on that list that I'm sure will be open this weekend too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 20, 2014)

The fact Stowe just got 6" to 10" natural doesn't hurt.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2014)

Snow lots of it out at Tug Hill NY I be there on Saturday for opening day with others.


----------



## farlep99 (Nov 20, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Mount Snow just posted this:
> 
> 
> _Lift ticket rates for Nov. 21 - 23 will be $65 for adults, $55 for youth and seniors (age 6-18, 65+) and kids 5 and under are $5. Lower mountain lift tickets will be $35 and there's no half-day ticket rate.
> ...



$65??  That seems a bit high, no?  wow...


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 20, 2014)

farlep99 said:


> $65??  That seems a bit high, no?  wow...


It seems high to me too, but you also have to factor gasoline expenses into the equation.  For one person it's not as bad as it sounds if they are driving alone to go skiing.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks all.. Sugarloaf is a bit out of the range for even a nut like me. I can do 6 but 8 hours for two days is pushing it.... Stowe would be the call if they were open tomorrow. Maybe I'll try Okemo then Snow which will position me closer to newark for sunday.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> It seems high to me too, but you also have to factor gasoline expenses into the equation.  For one person it's not as bad as it sounds if they are driving alone to go skiing.



More passengers the cheaper :argue:


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 20, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> More passengers the cheaper :argue:


Mt. Snow is a worse deal as you add passengers.  Each passenger pays the higher lift ticket price - but the savings in gas does not increase as you add more passengers in the vehicle.


----------



## skifree (Nov 20, 2014)

ct ski council gets early season group rates at mountain snow. 

1 DAY $46 $40 
1 DAY NON SAT $38 $35 
2 DAY $72 $64 
3 DAY $95 $75 
4 DAY $120 $86


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Mt. Snow is a worse deal as you add passengers.  Each passenger pays the higher lift ticket price - but the savings in gas does not increase as you add more passengers in the vehicle.



The cost of gas is fixed.  The car will cost X to drive to mt. Snow wether there is 1 or 4 in the car....

Let X=cost of gas to drive to Mt. Snow.
Let Y = Cost of lift ticket.

If there is one in the car, the cost of the outing is X + Y 

If there are 4 people in the car, each person's cost is 1/4X + Y which is less than X+Y.


----------



## reefer (Nov 20, 2014)

farlep99 said:


> $65??  That seems a bit high, no?  wow...



$38.00 non Saturday, $46.00 Saturday until Christmas for Ct Ski council members. Pays for membership after two visits.....................
Wish I could pull tomorrow off but I'll probably go Tuesday if they survive Mondays weather.


edit: oooops sorry for the repost, better type faster


----------



## skifree (Nov 20, 2014)

my membership is $25. almost pays for itself before I go


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Mt. Snow is a worse deal as you add passengers.  Each passenger pays the higher lift ticket price - but the savings in gas does not increase as you add more passengers in the vehicle.



You lost me. If 1 person is driving to Mt snow they are paying for all the gas. If 5 people are in the same car you split the cost amongst the 5...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2014)

tnt1234 said:


> The cost of gas is fixed.  The car will cost X to drive to mt. Snow wether there is 1 or 4 in the car....
> 
> Let X=cost of gas to drive to Mt. Snow.
> Let Y = Cost of lift ticket.
> ...



+1. Well kind of if you want to be anal with more weight - worse gas mileage but still cheaper.


----------



## farlep99 (Nov 20, 2014)

Screw that calculations & what not.  Point is $65 is awfully expensive for very limited terrain this early in the season.


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

farlep99 said:


> Screw that calculations & what not.  Point is $65 is awfully expensive for very limited terrain this early in the season.



I agree - the going rates for much of NH is between $35 and $49 (at least for now).


----------



## reefer (Nov 20, 2014)

farlep99 said:


> Screw that calculations & what not.  Point is $65 is awfully expensive for very limited terrain this early in the season.



I live calculations, and agree with Mr. Kilarney

Mt Snow vs. Okemo using approximate gasoline numbers just to show the theory involved. And there is the factor of more time on the road also.

Mt Snow solo - $65.00 ticket plus $40.00 gas, equals $105.00.
Okemo solo - $49.00 ticket plus $60.00 gas, equals $109.00.
Mt. Snow cheaper and save an hour plus on the roads. Definitely go to Mt. Snow if solo. And I realize it probably isn't $20.00 more for gas in most cases to Okemo, but at best they are even and you save travel time.

Mt Snow with (4) - $65.00 each for lift ticket, $10.00 each for gas, equal $75.00 per person.
Okemo with (4) - $49.00 each for tickets, $15.00 each for gas, equal $64.00 per person. Okemo cheaper for a car load.

That being said, I'm never paying $65.00 for a lift ticket this year.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 20, 2014)

reefer said:


> I live calculations, and agree with Mr. Kilarney
> 
> Mt Snow vs. Okemo using approximate gasoline numbers just to show the theory involved. And there is the factor of more time on the road also.
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I was trying to say.  You did a much better job of explaining it than I did.  The one difference is that I was thinking more about the drive to Killington or Stowe.  Okemo is a tougher call, but the time factor can't be discounted for a trip of this short duration.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 20, 2014)

tnt1234 said:


> The cost of gas is fixed.  The car will cost X to drive to mt. Snow wether there is 1 or 4 in the car....
> 
> Let X=cost of gas to drive to Mt. Snow.
> Let Y = Cost of lift ticket.
> ...


Your formula shows that it is cheaper for four people to share the cost of driving to Mt. Snow than for one person to make the drive alone.  That was assumed.  Your formula, however, has nothing to do with my original premise.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Your formula shows that it is cheaper for four people to share the cost of driving to Mt. Snow than for one person to make the drive alone.  That was assumed.  Your formula, however, has nothing to do with my original premise.



Don't go to Mount Snow this weekend! It will make my liftlines longer and my wait for an apres beer longer


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

reefer said:


> That being said, I'm never paying $65.00 for a lift ticket this year.



Hope no one is offended but I will not either!


----------



## skifree (Nov 20, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Don't go to Mount Snow this weekend! It will make my liftlines longer and my wait for an apres beer longer


+1


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 20, 2014)

Assuming Okemo remains $49 for this weekend is a dangerous thing.


----------



## farlep99 (Nov 21, 2014)

reefer said:


> I live calculations, and agree with Mr. Kilarney
> 
> Mt Snow vs. Okemo using approximate gasoline numbers just to show the theory involved. And there is the factor of more time on the road also.
> 
> ...



I’m not a geography expert, or a mathematician, but this makes no sense.  First, the whole idea of including gas $ depends on your starting point.  Let’s just start in Boston.  The difference is 7 miles & maybe 10 minutes.  Even in a Hummer that’s 1 gallon of gas difference.  From NYC?  25-30mi difference depending on route & a 20-30min difference.  I don’t really care about any of this, just saying for most people the time/distance between the two isn't that far.  I just think $65 for Mt. Snow this early in the year is kind of outrageous.  That’s creeping up to Stowe’s uber-ridiculous $72 early season price (without the $5 rfid card).  Stowe at least got about 10” of natural the other night (still not worth $72 though!)


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

farlep99 said:


> I’m not a geography expert, or a mathematician, but this makes no sense.  First, the whole idea of including gas $ depends on your starting point.  Let’s just start in Boston.  The difference is 7 miles & maybe 10 minutes.  Even in a Hummer that’s 1 gallon of gas difference.  From NYC?  25-30mi difference depending on route & a 20-30min difference.  I don’t really care about any of this, just saying for most people the time/distance between the two isn't that far.  I just think $65 for Mt. Snow this early in the year is kind of outrageous.  That’s creeping up to Stowe’s uber-ridiculous $72 early season price (without the $5 rfid card).  Stowe at least got about 10” of natural the other night (still not worth $72 though!)



+1


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 21, 2014)

K raised their window rate to $64 today.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K raised their window rate to $64 today.



With less terrain than Mt. Snow. Who is outrageous now?


.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm willing to bet that Mt. Snow can lure a lot more day trippers, which may have something to do with their price.  


.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 21, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> With less terrain than Mt. Snow. Who is outrageous now?
> 
> 
> .


Superstar, Snowdon & Canyon quads are all scheduled to be turning this weekend in addition to the 4 lifts that already have been turning. Upper/lower Skyelark & lower Bittersweet trails are also scheduled to open.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 21, 2014)

So to close the loop.. Got stuck going back to the office after my 4pm meeting and didn't get on the road till almost 8. Made it to Bennington by 11 and got a room. Got to mt snow by 9:30 but I have the vermont travel club card so paid 38 bucks. Certainly not bad for November... Contemplating heading up to Waterbury soon  and doing stowe tomorrow and getting on the road early Sunday by 7am.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K raised their window rate to $64 today.



But Killington also has a boat load of 2 fer floating around.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> But Killington also has a boat load of 2 fer floating around.


Very good point.  I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> But Killington also has a boat load of 2 fer floating around.




:beer:


----------



## 180 (Nov 21, 2014)

So who wants to carpool to Snowridge tomorrow?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 21, 2014)

Mount Snow came out of left field with some decent acreage/mileage for day 1.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 21, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Mount Snow came out of left field with some decent acreage/mileage for day 1.



I had a great day there. With the temps and snow quality would easily believed it was late January or feb if it wasn't for the limited number of trails... Which itself wasn't bad at given the equally limited amount of people.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Mount Snow came out of left field with some decent acreage/mileage for day 1.



And the fan guns are humming away right now too  Currently about 12 degrees on my back deck up here and when I went in to pick up my kids gear from the shop I get all my stuff up here at, the owner, a good friend of mine, literally told me to put my powder skis in my car for tomorrow in addition to my midfats because it was that soft and good on the hill today! They've made a BIG amount of snow this last week!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 21, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Mount Snow came out of left field with some decent acreage/mileage for day 1.



Wait till Stratton opens next week! I hear that historical amounts of terrain will be open.


----------



## Kleetus (Nov 21, 2014)

With window rates..Prob Okemo or Stowe...with deals..probably Kmart...the 2 fers are easy to get for early season...I'm getting my first turns in there tomorrow on one


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2014)

Never was never more than the 3rd group in a queue lane for the Bluebird today. The biggest line was over at Carinthia for the Heavy Metal double that was serving the park in The Gulch.  Based on customer feedback over concern for safety of lower lever skiers and riders taking Long John from the summit with limited terrain open, Mount Snow chose for now at least to not spin the Nitro quad to service the park on Gulch (even though Nitro is open as a trail, not a park yet, and you can access the park on Gulch can be accessed from the Nitro quad) It's a good move IMHO to make it a better overall experience for all guests.  My guess is that if the crowds warrant, they'll have Nitro and Canyon quads spinning next weekend (the ramp area snow has already been pushed into place). Great snow though!  Mid winter packed powder and ungroomed, soft snowmaking whales to start the day, that did in a few places that were very exposed to the brisk wind today get a little scratchy in the afternoon. A very high quality product on the hill today at Mount Snow!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 22, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Wait till Stratton opens next week! I hear that historical amounts of terrain will be open.



I should hope so they've had long enough.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> I should hope so they've had long enough.




This is a relatively new concept no?  Blowing snow weeks before opening?   I mean, I'm sure the Stratton skiers will be psyched with a whole bunch of terrain to ski on the first day of lift served operations there, but wouldn't those skiers be even more psyched if they opened this weekend?

Burke Mountain is another place that made snow this week.  However, they don't plan on opening until December and not full time until almost Christmas.  Seems like a waste to me to make snow unless it's within a week of opening.  I would not like that strategy as a season pass holder anywhere.  If you've got the coverage, open on the weekends at the very least.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> This is a relatively new concept no?  Blowing snow weeks before opening?   I mean, I'm sure the Stratton skiers will be psyched with a whole bunch of terrain to ski on the first day of lift served operations there, but wouldn't those skiers be even more psyched if they opened this weekend?
> 
> Burke Mountain is another place that made snow this week.  However, they don't plan on opening until December and not full time until almost Christmas.  Seems like a waste to me to make snow unless it's within a week of opening.  I would not like that strategy as a season pass holder anywhere.  If you've got the coverage, open on the weekends at the very least.


Stowe started making snow Nov.1. They received over 20" of natural this week. Opened to public Nov. 22 with 20 trails (closed trails poachable). Yes they opened one day last weekend for passholders.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 23, 2014)

Great Friday/Saturday at Snow then Stowe. Despite a long drive today I think it was worth the trek. Both mountains were in really good shape for November. 

Hayride, Centerline, and Liftline ungroomed and fun early, though a bit scraped late. Imagine today softened up in spots with warmer temps.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 24, 2014)

Parents retired to FL and the GF let me out of going to Turkeyday at her parent's. This is the first year I get to ride on Thanksgiving!  Pretty sure I'm going to head to Mount Snow early, hopefully for some powder turns.  

How are the crowds on Thanksgiving usually? I realize it may be a bit worse due to the fresh natural.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 24, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> You can't be serious...the OP is in NJ.  There is no way Sugarloaf is worth a 7-8 hour drive at this point of the season.


...And the Bolshoi @Carrabassett Inn was closed down...?...last spring..y/n?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Parents retired to FL and the GF let me out of going to Turkeyday at her parent's. This is the first year I get to ride on Thanksgiving!  Pretty sure I'm going to head to Mount Snow early, hopefully for some powder turns.
> 
> How are the crowds on Thanksgiving usually? I realize it may be a bit worse due to the fresh natural.



FYI, based on the temps Sunday/yesterday/today, unless they made snow on it, whatever is on the ground is whatever base you'll be dealing with, so while some stuff may look enticing if they get the foot or so they're predicting for Mount Snow there will be plenty of water bars. rocks and in some places tree debris lurking just under the surface 

Thanksgiving is usually dead - most of the volume arrives on Thanksgiving night after eating turkey elsewhere


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 25, 2014)

drjeff said:


> FYI, based on the temps Sunday/yesterday/today, unless they made snow on it, whatever is on the ground is whatever base you'll be dealing with, so while some stuff may look enticing if they get the foot or so they're predicting for Mount Snow there will be plenty of water bars. rocks and in some places tree debris lurking just under the surface
> 
> Thanksgiving is usually dead - most of the volume arrives on Thanksgiving night after eating turkey elsewhere



Thanks for the warning but I learned that lesson a few years ago.  I dipped into the woods at Killington when they got a foot in December but had no base.  I slid out on my toe edge and smashed my shin into a stump under the snow.  I thought I shattered my leg. This was take 2 days later.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K raised their window rate to $64 today.


Now $77


----------



## ss20 (Nov 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Now $77



That's insane.  I'd rather pay the $110+ ticket for Stowe on a good day than pay $77 for a dozen trails of ice.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2014)

ss20 said:


> That's insane.  I'd rather pay the $110+ ticket for Stowe on a good day than pay $77 for a dozen trails of ice.


Stowe is $77 until 12/5


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2014)

ss20 said:


> That's insane.  I'd rather pay the $110+ ticket for Stowe on a good day than pay $77 for a dozen trails of ice.



Except for Friday and Saturday 90% of people there are either pass holders or paying $38 a ticket.  I'll likely be there Sunday


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2014)

^ I don't think I could stomach paying $77 for what Killington is offering.  I'm happy the 2fers are still good.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2014)

Went to K on Wednesday (2fers and and a prebought kid ticket for 32). Northridge was great under the guns. Upper part of Snowdon was good (Poma was running and lapped that). Below the Poma was shitty. Superstar side's 1 trail was okay.


----------



## 123kathleen (Nov 28, 2014)

Canon is free today. Only zoomed lift is open , eagle lift was suppose to be going today but won't start so they are giving the tickets away. Not much terrain but it's free so I'd call that best bang for buck. Just posted to canons website.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2014)

Hate it when resorts often wait till morning to make such decisions.  Keeps people from afar from catching first chair....


----------



## machski (Nov 28, 2014)

Sunday River jumped up today to $59, but given the amount of terrain open, I'd say this is probably the best window price deal going right now.


----------

